# Just Had to put these up!!!



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

My lil Girlz are 8 days old today!! They're growing so fast!!! They were 10 lbs at birth poor mama...
Gonna take a 10 day weight on Tuesday...
They so so so active! and i am their favorite play toy!!! I get in their pen and become Jungle Gym Kim...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

And More...


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both so pretty! Don't ya just love it when they see you and come running? Lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the one peaking out from under mom - very cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are cute! Nothing like the babies who get attached to you and come running! We have my kids 4-H girls in our backyard at night, so the herd can come up into their daytime pen.... I open the back door to go out for morning feed, and she comes racing over, just hollering at me with that squeaky lil voice! Love it


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations! I absolutely LOVE the baby with the dappled ears--VERY pretty!! 

What pretty baby does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww cute! Love that last one! Mama looks so happy!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

i just love those floppy ears! so precious.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are looking good. I just love babies but they grow too fast.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL, I know Roger!! I can't agree more! And Thank you all for your comments of adoration! I'm so proud of these 2!! I can't wait to get weights on them tomorrow! Yay! They do grow SoOoO fast!!! They each weighed 10 lbs EXACTLY at birth, we'll see what they weigh now...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

goodness gracious!!! 

Solid headed lil girl has gained 3.8lbs! total wt: 13.8 lbs
Freckled ears: 4.2 lbs gained! total wt: 14.2 lbs

I'm shocked to me those are some BIG 10 day olds! LOL And the one that's gained the most has been under the most stress, we've been treating her for entropion, (inverted eyelid) on her right side...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yowzers! :shocked: Those are some bigguns! So cute and great growth rates too!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

boer kids!!! Sooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

love their stars -- too cute!


----------

